# White's Tree Frog/Dumpy Frog



## Shadow Mantis (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi

I wanted to know if anyone had any information on keeping this species.

Thank You


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't have much to say other then they're like any other tree frog. You need to mist them, feed them (mine likes crickets) and make sure they have a lot of room and many places to hide.

They're big frogs and very smart so be careful with them, and don't take them out that much, frogs get stressed easily, and the chemicals and stuff on your hands and skin can kill them. so be careful.


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2007)

Google is your friend. Finding a bunch of care sheets took me two seconds. Here is two of them.

http://www.bright.net/~a1rep/a1whitecare.html

http://www.wnyherp.org/care-sheets/amphibi...s-tree-frog.php


----------



## reptile ryan (Sep 12, 2007)

As stated, info can be found on keeping them on google. What the care sheets don't tell you is that if you rub the top of their heads, they will bend them down as though they are enjoying it. Also, they change colors from a deep brownish green to a very pale green which is cool. Ours ate fuzzy mice like they were candy.


----------

